# Tried a Domane 4.5 the other day, question about fit...



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

So I've been considering a Domane and a Roubaix. I really like both bikes. On the Roubaix, the ideal size seems to be a 54cm. So, naturally, I tried a 54cm Domane for comparison. However, the LBS guy wanted to lower the seat post a little bit more than the bike would allow. He said we would need to cut it a little bit to make it ideal.

That said, I can't say I felt overly stretched out in the leg department. So, whatever adjustment it needs is going to be very minor at this point.

Is this an indication that I need the next size down? This particular bike, a 2013 4.5 is currently on sale for a good price. A price so good that it's worth considering over the Roubaix, which has a tiagra/105 mix. The Domane has mostly Ultegra stuff and a way better wheel set.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

Just because you are 54 in the Roubaix doesn't mean you are a 54 on the Domaine. Each manufacturer sizes their bike differently. 

If the LBS guy is talking about cutting the seat post to make it fit that should be an indication that the size or geometry of that bike is not for you. Try a size smaller and if that doesn't work then go back to the Roubaix if you like it.

I get that the Trek may be a better deal but fit is the most important factor in selecting a bike. And by the way, and I say this as a loyal Trek owner, the stock Bontrager wheels are fine for stock wheels but they are nothing special.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I'd be running away from any bike (or bike store) that would be wanting to fit a bike to me by "bastardizing" it.


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

love4himies said:


> I'd be running away from any bike (or bike store) that would be wanting to fit a bike to me by "bastardizing" it.


Yeah it makes me a little nervous since they don't even have a 52cm for me to try. 

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

To me the Effective Top Tube length is much more important than the seat tube dimension. I picked my new bike mainly by my upper body position and knew I could adjust the saddle to fit my leg length.

So how was your upper body position on both bikes; did you feel stretched or cramped on either?


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

Randy99CL said:


> To me the Effective Top Tube length is much more important than the seat tube dimension. I picked my new bike mainly by my upper body position and knew I could adjust the saddle to fit my leg length.
> 
> So how was your upper body position on both bikes; did you feel stretched or cramped on either?


Felt a little more stretched out on the Domane. Both bikes were configured for the most upright riding position. On the Roubaix, I felt like I wanted to flip the stem over. Not sure I would want to do that on the Domane.


----------



## mpcbike (May 12, 2009)

Treks have long posts & the top bottle cage bolt is high on some sizes. While we don't "normally" have to cut the posts, I do it a few times a year for sure. All else aside, needing to cut the post on that bike is not "bastardizing" it or even all that weird.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

mpcbike said:


> Treks have long posts & the top bottle cage bolt is high on some sizes. While we don't "normally" have to cut the posts, I do it a few times a year for sure. All else aside, needing to cut the post on that bike is not "bastardizing" it or even all that weird.


what he said. I was told the same thing when testing out some Treks.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

I agree with the above 2 posts regarding cutting the post, so don't discount that 54cm frame just yet.

I ride steel frames and usually cut off any "unused" length so any rust that may form is less likely to cause difficulty in removing the post. It happens from time to time. Maybe if the seatpost of your existing bike is shorter and the same size at the Domane, you could bring it in and ask that it be used for a second road test.

I'd also agree with Randy99CL's suggestion to try the Domane with the equivalent top tube length of the Roubaix. You can always flip a stem around or if you crave a lower position, purchase a 73 degree stem, stock or custom.


----------



## GT5050 (Oct 7, 2011)

I recently picked up a Madone 4.5. Guys at the shops were iffy on what size to get (even the Trek store) and I was sure a 54 was my size. 

Other road bikes I'm a 54, and mtb's I'm a medium. Unsure, I called the guy who was going to be doing my bike fits. He told me without a doubt to go 52 on a Trek for my measurements. It's what I did and it's perfect. 

I'm 5'8, how tall are you?


----------



## apetro3 (Jul 25, 2013)

GT5050 said:


> I recently picked up a Madone 4.5. Guys at the shops were iffy on what size to get (even the Trek store) and I was sure a 54 was my size.
> 
> Other road bikes I'm a 54, and mtb's I'm a medium. Unsure, I called the guy who was going to be doing my bike fits. He told me without a doubt to go 52 on a Trek for my measurements. It's what I did and it's perfect.
> 
> I'm 5'8, how tall are you?


Interesting. I'm 5'8.75. So maybe it was a smidge too big. Or maybe I'm just in-between sizes. I think I have short legs, long torso, average arms.


----------



## Golfster (May 13, 2010)

I cringe when I hear, "we can make it fit."


----------



## GT5050 (Oct 7, 2011)

apetro3 said:


> Interesting. I'm 5'8.75. So maybe it was a smidge too big. Or maybe I'm just in-between sizes. I think I have short legs, long torso, average arms.


In fact, I should add that I got the size 52 and got a shorter stem by 10mm once we did the fit. 54 would have been a size too big for sure. Everyone has different proportions, but also remember that especially if you feel like both could work, the advice I was given is err on the side of smaller.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

May not be a direct comparison but I am 5' 6.5" long legs and short torso. My Madone is a 52 also with a shorter stem (90mm) angled upward.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Proportions are different on all of us. It is quite normal to cut seat posts for fit.

If you went to small of a frame, you might require to long of a stem that is not available if your arms and torso are long. 

Strange how lot of you guys think that's weird or worrisome.


----------

